# Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to...



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

One of our forum members picked up a nail in a tire today, and now has the problem that the TPMS system is constantly complaining that the the tire in the spare position (the one with the nail in it, which is now in the spare tire well in the trunk) has low pressure.
In Europe, Phaeton owners can turn off monitoring by just pushing a button on the infotainment screen (picture below). Regrettably, Volkswagen of North America has asked that Phaetons shipped to North America not give the owner that level of control over the TPMS system.
How to solve this? It's easy, all that has to be done is a very simple recoding of the tire pressure monitoring system, using a VAS or VAG-COM scan tool, to tell the car to only monitor 4 tires, instead of 5. The Phaeton is smart enough to know that the tire it should ignore is the one in the spare tire well.
Using a VAS 5051, 5052, or a VAG-COM, go to address 65 (Tire Pressure Monitoring System), select function 07, which is recoding, and change the third number from the right from a *2* to a *3*. 2 indicates that 5 tires should be monitored, 3 indicates that only 4 tires should be monitored.
For example, on my W12 Phaeton, the default coding for North America is *0010224*. If I want to disable monitoring of the spare, I would change it to *0010324*. Phaetons with V8 engines will probably have *0010234* as the default coding, as the second digit from the right indicates the engine type installed in the car.
*HINT:* Tape a little note to the damaged (flat) spare tire, to remind you or your Phaeton technician to recode the TPMS system back to monitoring all 5 tires after you get the spare repaired.
Michael
*TPMS Screen before VW of NA improved it*
_Note the ability to turn the system on or off, in case you are carrying a flat tire in the trunk and do not want warnings all the time._


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

That seems like a good way to forget you have a useless spare.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

My new Bentley GT spare tire was shipped without a TPMS. I took the Challenge wheel out of the trunk and dropped in the 19 inch Bentley 5-spoke and went for a spin. No TPMS sensor warning. 
Then I put 40 pounds air in the spare and put the tire pressure monitoring system in learn mode and took her out for a spin. Five or ten minutes later the learn was complete and the thing said "spare OK". 
How can that be? I never reprogramed the system to ignore the spare and in the past when I've had a flat in the trunk, it knew it and set off the warning. I'm stumped for the present.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (Paldi)*

Wait a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## petermueller (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

Thanks again Michael! That will help me with the small spare concern.
Now it's off to find a source for it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

Photo re-hosted.


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

My car does not show the Spare Tire information (TPMS), so I launched VAG-COM and checked the coding, the value is *0210330*, weird number, different from all I've seen. Changed to 0210*2*30, to enable the Spare Tire TPMS monitoring, we will see tomorrow morning in my way to work if it will be activated. 
Now I do not find any reasonable explanation why my coding is so different from the others, maybe because the controller is new *G* version:
*
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 273 G
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0026 
Coding: 0210330
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
*
Any comments ?, thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (brosen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brosen* »_I do not find any reasonable explanation why my coding is so different from the others, maybe because the controller is new *G* version...

Hi Bernard:
Yep, you guessed correctly- there is a difference between coding procedures for older TPMS controllers and newer TPMS controllers. That might be the cause of your problem.
Without taking the time to read through the literature and find out what the coding should be for your car (your controller), my guess is that your controller is probably not coded correctly.
Have a look at the attachment posted on the end of this thread (my post of 9:10 AM 8-2-2009, I only put it there last night), I think you will find the answer and the possible solution in that document.
Michael


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

UPDATE: Turned on the car today in the Morning and "voila" the SPARE tire showed up in the Vehicle (TPMS) screen with the OK status. Drove to work (20 miles) and everything is OK.
Thanks Michael for the information, I will investigate more about the coding on this new controller.


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

Based on the attached PDF from Michael, the new coding for V8 should be 10204 and my new code (for 5 Wheels Monitoring) is 10230 (old one 10330 only 4 wheels), the last 2 digits are different, it's recommended to just overwrite the current code and store 10204 ?, I am asking because now is working fine in my car.
UPDATE:
In my way back from work to home, after turning on the engine and driving 300 feet, I got the following error message on the small screen "TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM FAULT", it kept ON for the whole trip (20 miles) until I got home. 
After I got back home I recoded the TPMS system as it was originally 0210330 in order to disable again the SPARE TIRE monitoring, but nothing, the error message will stay on, even after a road test of 6 miles.
The using VAG-COM I checked for DTC codes, nothing, then another road trip and also checked the cables at the TPMS controller in the trunk everything is tied and OK, checked the codes again and NO ERRORS, codes are clean.
I really do not understand, attached is a photo of the controller in the trunk:








What do you think ?, maybe the controller just failed ?, I also checked the batteries on each sensor (including the spare tire) and the amount of remaining months of battery life is between 19 and 20, maybe the number is too low ?








I am really confused here, after the dealer configured TPMS after delivery everything has been OK for the last 2 to 3 weeks (no spare tire monitoring though), then last night I've enabled SPARE TIRE monitoring and now this ???








Comments, suggestions .....










_Modified by brosen at 6:38 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (brosen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brosen* »_I also checked the batteries on each sensor (including the spare tire) and the amount of remaining months of battery life is between 19 and 20, maybe the number is too low ?

In all likelyhood (sp? -- It's early...), Bernard, the battery life is your issue. My Phaeton mechanic reports that once the levels have falled below, say, 30, they start to act odd. Keep in mind, if I remember correctly, the indicated life starts out at 96, so subtract 30 from that and you end up with approximately 5.5 years -- the reported life of the sensors.


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (chrisj428)*

Thanks Chris, that means when you install new sensors the remaining value will be 96 and not the actual number of months, lets say 72 is it's 6 years for new sensors ?


_Modified by brosen at 7:58 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

When you install new sensors, the remaining life indicated will be as defined by the following formula:
(defined life period) - (months passed since manufacture of sensors) = displayed months remaining.
Unless you pick your sensors up hot off the production line - like you buy French bread in the afternoon - some months will have elapsed since they were manufactured.
Personally, I don't believe that there is any validity to the suggestion that sensors commonly begin to fail prior to the end of their expected life. I have three sets of rims (15 sensors total), all date from 2003, and all of them still work. I know that there is one 'cranky' sensor in there (on my set of snow tires), but I can put up with the occasional complaint from it during the winter season.
Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (brosen)*

Bernard, did you get to the bottom of this problem? My symptoms sound identical. I've changed all the sensors now, and I know they're working because I can see them with VAG-COM, along with their remaining life. After I reset the pressures, the controller will go into learning mode, then at some point either before or after it has "learned" and displayed the pressures on the console, the "fault" error occurs. My controller has a D suffix, so I guess it's an earlier one than yours (even though it was replaced a couple of years ago, according to the service records). I also recoded controller 65 yesterday from 0210204 to 0410201, based on the VAG-COM indication that the second digit from the left indicates the region and the last digit indicates the engine type. Since then it's been in "learning" mode.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (invisiblewave)*

Here's a bit more information to add to the TPMS body of knowledge.
After replacing the sensors and still getting intermittent "faults" on the controller, I recoded from 0210204 to 0410201 (controller 65). This is contrary to the value indicated in the TB for a D suffix controller running software level 25, but so far it appears to have worked. I followed the values indicated by the VAG-COM coding assistance pop-up. 4 is ROW and 1 is V8. I'm not ready to say it's fixed yet, but indications are good so far. As soon as I recoded, pressures were correctly registered at all 5 wheels (using VAG-COM), prior to that there tended to be one or more giving erroneous values. I reset from the console to initiate learning mode, and after 3 or 4 miles the warning light went out and all 5 wheels are showing OK with good pressures.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (invisiblewave)*

_Moved from another thread, posted by Martin (InvisibleWave):_
Michael, is there a later TPMS controller than the one ending in D? I looked back through the service records on mine (the VW dealer who serviced it before I bought it was kind enough to print the all for me with the name and address of the owner redacted) and the original controller was replaced a couple of years ago. The one now in the vehicle is the "D" controller, which I'm about 95% sure is intermittently bad. It will read the pressures on all 5 tyres for a while, then suddenly come up with the "fault" message, and the generated code indicates that there's an intermittent problem with the controller.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

Software version 25 is the most recent that I know of for the 2004 - 2006 series of cars.
Michael


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
In Europe, Phaeton owners can turn off monitoring by just pushing a button on the infotainment screen (picture below). Regrettably, Volkswagen of North America has asked that Phaetons shipped to North America not give the owner that level of control over the TPMS system.


Since there is a coding that disbles monitoring the spare, could there be a coding that disables monitoring all the tires?
Eric


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (Fighterguy)*

Yes, this can be done, it involves coding a couple of other controllers as well. Controller 07 is one, and I think there is one additional controller that also needs a tweak.
Michael


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (PanEuropean)*

I've never had a problem yet that couldn't be resolved by a simple reset. But, it seems that TPMS has been such a headache for some (and maybe me, too, in the future), that a step-by-step how to shut it off would be appreciated. Are there already enough instructions in VAG-COM that could be pieced together to figure it out?
Eric


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (Fighterguy)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4211853


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring System - watch 4 tires, or 5? How-to... (Jim_CT)*

Thanks, Jim.
I just added that post above (How to disable the TPMS) to the TOC - I missed doing it earlier, and it rolled off into the archive.
Michael


----------



## Aren Jay (Jun 9, 2009)

This may be a dumb question but, why not fix the spare tire?
oh and one other question, can a Phaeton use run flat tires?


_Modified by Aren Jay at 11:09 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Aren Jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aren Jay* »_This may be a dumb question but, why not fix the spare tire?

The process is intended as a temporary workaround. Phaeton tires are an uncommon specification (because of the high load rating) and it is very rare to find anyone who carries them in stock.
Also, it is possible to fit the car with a small air compressor and a can of tire patching goo, in lieu of a full size spare. If someone has fitted very large tires on their Phaeton (some 19 inch tire and rim combinations, anything 20 inches and up), it is not possible to fit the spare in the wheel well. This means that the user needs to switch over to the air compressor solution (listed in the TOC), and when they do this, they will need to change the coding to indicate that there is no spare on board, otherwise, the system will report a defect.

_Quote, originally posted by *Aren Jay* »_oh and one other question, can a Phaeton use run flat tires?

I'm not aware of any factory-approved run flat tire.
Michael


----------



## reda11 (May 13, 2012)

*please help me!!!*



brosen said:


> Based on the attached PDF from Michael, the new coding for V8 should be 10204 and my new code (for 5 Wheels Monitoring) is 10230 (old one 10330 only 4 wheels), the last 2 digits are different, it's recommended to just overwrite the current code and store 10204 ?, I am asking because now is working fine in my car.
> UPDATE:
> In my way back from work to home, after turning on the engine and driving 300 feet, I got the following error message on the small screen "TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM FAULT", it kept ON for the whole trip (20 miles) until I got home.
> After I got back home I recoded the TPMS system as it was originally 0210330 in order to disable again the SPARE TIRE monitoring, but nothing, the error message will stay on, even after a road test of 6 miles.
> ...


Could you please tell me where exactly in the trunk I can find the TPMS controller? If it's not too much asked could you please send me a photo from the controller so that I can see where in the trunk it is. Many thanks in advance! greetings from Reda ([email protected])


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, please see the reply in your other posting Please help me to find the TPMS controller.

Best,
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photo re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Phaeton2005 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Anyone around that can help with getting rid of the tire pressure tpms from the car in waterford/ auburn hills MI*

I have my tpms thats going crazy on me and currently have the Dunlop winter tires on. But due to the cold, it keeps giving me this messages on the dash that are getting annoying lol I have gotten the service soon, tpms fault and flat tire. Nothing is wrong with the car and the tires have proper air in them. I heared that you need that tool to plug in and disable this feature. If I could get rid of the governor same time even better .


----------



## MMMarley (Jul 10, 2011)

*TPMS warning*

Hi (I don't know your name), 

You say that you have winter tires mounted - do you have them mounted with TPMS sensors installed? If you have winter wheels/tires mounted without sensors in the wheels, then you just need to disable the TPMS to get rid of the warning light. If you have sensors in all five wheels and you are still getting warnings, you likely have other issues in your TPMS. 

The "Service Soon" warning probably just means that you have driven 5,000 miles since the service interval was reset. If you have performed proper service for the mileage driven, then this is a simple reset. 

I don't know how you would remove the top speed governor, but I might be able to help with the other two issues - I have a VAG COM cable and I'm located in Northville, MI. For the tidy sum of one 6-pack of Bell's Best Brown Ale, I would be happy to assist  

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## Phaeton2005 (Sep 26, 2012)

That sounds like a plan my friend  I will get you that 6 pack!! When I spoke to the last owner, he stated that it was all working perfect till it was taken to bell tire. Since then errors has showed up. But now that it's cold it's non stop and it shows the tire pressure system fault and flat tire on the dash. I can wait for the governor lol Roads aren't the best to be going that fast yet lol Just let me know when we could do this and meet up. I am off tues and sat this week thanks


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Your TPMS symptoms are very typical of failing sensor batteries. When was the last time the TPMS sensors were changed?


----------



## Phaeton2005 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have not replaced them myself and unfortunately never asked about that with the previous owner. But I don't really use that feature and if I could just bypass that, then it would be much easier and cheaper.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That pretty much sums up the way I used to think about the TPMS, too. I still think it's mostly a solution looking for a problem, but having said that, now I have it working properly I do find some use for it. Firstly, you can change the sensors without breaking the bank, the OEM units are identical to the VW parts but cost half as much (~$80 a wheel). Secondly, mine works much better since the controller was updated (under warranty in my case, but I don't think it's an expensive part). They've improved the software, and the way problems are reported is better, it now reports low pressure in individual wheels correctly rather than the whole thing crapping out. Thirdly, I now use it to literally monitor my tyre pressures as an alternative to manually checking them. Every couple of weeks I reset the system, it usually takes less than 10 miles to pick up the pressures, and it tells me how much air they've lost and whether or not they need topping up. And, of course, once it's all working correctly you also get the benefit of the function it was designed for, to warn you of substantial pressure loss.


----------



## MMMarley (Jul 10, 2011)

Phaeton2005 said:


> That sounds like a plan my friend ...Just let me know when we could do this and meet up. I am off tues and sat this week thanks


I will PM you to coordinate timing.

-Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I second invisiblewaves's post.

TPMS does work and pretty much tells the truth, although sometimes the messages are a bit all-or-nothing. On a fast, heavy car it's worth being warned of trouble, for safety's sake.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Phaeton2005 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you again Chris for helping me out with the tire pressure codes. It's good to know there's other fellow phaeton owners around me. Enjoy the 6 pack!! Thanks again Still researching how to get rid of that light on dash now, but at least I can actually use my dash again


----------



## MMMarley (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Hamid,

It was great meeting you - I am happy to help a fellow Phaeton owner, and thanks for the beers! It occurred to me after you left that I think I forgot to reset your service interval warning - does your dash still say "Service Now" at startup? If so, let me know when you may be near my neighborhood and we can take care of that. Also let me know if you find an answer to that 'low tire icon in the speedo' that we couldn't turn off. There is a theory that coding the instrument cluster to European will make that icon go away (similar to the coding for eliminating the seatbelt and key-in-ignition chimes), so we could try that and see if it works.

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## Phaeton2005 (Sep 26, 2012)

It does say service now and the other icon still there too. I'm off Saturday again if that works for you? Either way thanks for getting rid of the messages for me. It was a challenge finding those beers lol but worth it meeting another person who appreciates phaeton a like I do. I'm still jealous of your tech package and trunk haha Your phaeton looked great!!


----------



## maddog01 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Best scan tool*

What is the best scan tool to purchase for a 2004 V-8 Phaeton? Where should I go to purchase one? I need to reset the headlight module and the the drivers seat memory module.


----------

